# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Visemar Line

## Appia_1978

Νέα γραμμή μεταξύ Βενετίας - Αλεξάνδρειας και Ταρτούς από τις 20 Μαϊου. Εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, επιτέλους ξανά και με αποδοχή επιβατών  :Very Happy:  

http://www.seatradeasia-online.com/News/5468.html

----------


## nippon

> Νέα γραμμή μεταξύ Βενετίας = Αλεξάνδρειας και Ταρτούς από τις 20 Μαϊου. Εάν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, επιτέλους ξανά και με αποδοχή επιβατών  
> 
> http://www.seatradeasia-online.com/News/5468.html


Μαρκο αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο νεο! Και μαλιστα με σκαρι απο την γνωστη σειρα Visentini!
Ευχομαι σαυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους να αποδωσει η νεα γραμμη

----------


## Appia_1978

Ορισμένες παραπάνω πληροφορίες από ένα ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο που μου στείλανε.

Πλοίο

Όνομα: Visemar One
Λιμάνι νηολόγησης: Μπάρι
Μήκος: 186 μέτρα
Κατασκευή: 2010
Χωρητικότητα: 2860 γραμμικά μέτρα
Ταχύτητα: 24 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες: 280 σε καμπίνες και 58 σε καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου

Δρομολόγια

Αναχώρηση από Porto Marghera κάθε Πέμπτη στις 16:00
¶φιξη στο Ταρτούς κάθε Κυριακή στις 12:00
¶φιξη στην Αλεξάνδρεια κάθε Δευτέρα στις 14:00
¶φιξη στο Porto Marghera κάθε Πέμπτη στις 8:00

----------


## sylver23

Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε κάποια στοιχεία και φωτο για το πλοίο.

----------

